# How to "pony-proof" a fence?!?!



## Sauerkraut (22 September 2011)

Hi to all with little naughty ponies who love to go through fences 

We have a little 12.2 HH Welshie who is driving me crazy! She is getting fatter by the day because she keeps escaping her paddock and gets into the field resting for winter. 

Spoke to YO today that we need more tape so I can criss cross the fence. Should I pay for it because it's my pony who escapes or would you say it's YO responsible for fencing? Either way, I have to do something as I don't want her to put more weight on. A muzzle will be on my shopping list too. 

Any ideas how to keep the cheeky mare in her field? Once she sees me coming she just runs back under the fence to her buddy


----------



## blond1 (22 September 2011)

To keep my hairy houdini in, the first line of fencing is made with the tall posts quite close together with 3 lines of tape all connected to the energiser. We then put up a second row of fencing parallel to the first to put her off jumping over it.  

Not sure if you should ask the YO to pay for extra tape if that's all you need as it isn't hugely expensive.

Good luck with your escape artist.


----------



## Dry Rot (22 September 2011)

See if you can get the YO to agree to making a training paddock or using an existing one for the purpose, preferably fenced with electric wire with tape cable tied to it. 

Basically, this is a normal paddock but where all the electric power can be put through that fence for a spell -- and that fence alone (e.g. over 5,000 volts)! 

You need to be sure the fence gives off a really good zap. Perhaps switch the power off to all other fences for a few hours and put some tempting food outside the fence, just out of reach. Works for me! 

Animals have to be taught to respect the fence or they regard a quick shock as the price of a good lunch!


----------



## Box_Of_Frogs (23 September 2011)

If your little Houdini is anything like my shetland Molly, you're in trouble. 8hh Molly thinks she's a hot and foxy 17hh warmblood. The only thing that keeps her in is shetland height, double strand electric tape with a battery with enough power to drop a rhino. At one point in the summer I seriously considered nailing her feet to the floor! Good luck!


----------



## Enfys (23 September 2011)

Hello Kitty _Spoke to YO today that we need more tape so I can criss cross the fence. Should I pay for it because it's my pony who escapes or would you say it's YO responsible for fencing?_

If the fencing provided is adequate, keeps other equines in, and is_ not specifically advertised for ponies _ then in my opinion, _you_ would be responsible for adding more fencing. 

As a YO I tell people what paddocks there are available and the fencing I have before they even come to view my property. 
Ponies go in specific paddocks,  I don't mix them with horses. 
_*If*_ a pony were to escape and it was my fault I would rectify that and make sure it didn't happen again. If owners wanted a different arrangement, then No, I most certainly won't run out to buy extra just to suit an owner, why should I? 

T posts @$6  (You'd need at _least_ a dozen)
Insulators @15 per 25  (2 packs)
Fencing tape @$ 20 per 200m
Solar energiser @ $250  
Total: $372 at least 

They can get it themselves by all means, or move...simple. Where's the shruggy smiley? 

Mind, all my paddocks are fenced with stock wire that is 4'6" high, with electric wire  at whatever height works for the occupants. That's about 2' for ponies to stop the buggers rubbing their bums on it! Anything that gets out of my paddocks is either a jumper, a rabbit or can undo gates!

Pony paddock for fatties:


----------



## AndreaB71 (23 September 2011)

Don't forget that the more tape you have running from the energiser, the weaker the power will be as they are rated for a certain distance of tape.


----------



## Nosey (23 September 2011)

Only thing that thwarted our little *****land was electrified sheep netting. I agree what he other posters have said re who pays - I think if YO's fencing is adequate (ie not faulty or in need of repair) then extra shld be down to you. 
My elec net fence cost about £75 each...I have 3 of them + car battery and energiser as this gives me more flexibilty to put them in odd little patches rather than be near the mains fence supply.


----------



## Sauerkraut (23 September 2011)

Wow Enfys, that's what I call a nice fence  I bet Kitty wouldn't go through that one! 

The problem we have is that YO doesnt divide into paddocks. We have one big field (around 5 acres) which is mostly used for haying and then winter field and the hilly part of it is where the horses are. Just divided with electric tape from the main field. The YO has 2 big horses, Clydesdale cross and Irish cob plus my TB x and pony. No other ponies to share a little paddock with.


----------



## Sauerkraut (23 September 2011)

Forgot to mention that YO doesn't put a real fence up as we will just move the fence further up for strip grazing. 

I realise now that it's not ideal to have a pony with big horses together. I will have to muzzle her 24/7


----------



## Tnavas (25 September 2011)

If she is wearing a rug hang a piece of chain on the front strap then when she tries to get through the fence it will zap her more.

When you move the stakes, give them a quarter twist as you put them in, makes the tape lock a little better. Make sure the tape doesn't have knots in it as it shorts the power and reduces the effect.

MAke sure that there is no long grass, hedging or weeds touching the wire as it shorts it out.

Electrified sheep netting is brillient for houdini's


----------



## Dolcé (25 September 2011)

We stopped our houdini welsh A colt with 4 strands of electric rope on permanent wooden posts and 10000v running through it, he has never been out of it.  This a pony who I watched climb through a 4 strand barbed wire fence like a pro, he was impossible to keep in as he was constantly searching for more grass.


----------

